# Louisiana Limits Double Doubles



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]

Catching fish at Sabine four at a time. The redfish and flounder fishing is fantastic on Sabine. Catching our limits of reds (5/person) by 8am.

Come on over, at least you can EAT the fish you catch on Sabine Lake.


----------

